# Geeigneter Gaming Monitor 27" mit IPS und WQHD



## zerance (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem 27" Monitor mit IPS Panel und WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming.
Im Moment habe ich einen Eizo Foris 2434 mit dem ich gut klar komme in Spielen.

Jetzt habe ich mir schon etliche 27 "er angeschaut und dazu auch die Tests auf Prad durchgelesen aber bei den meisten steht das sie eher nicht so geeignet sind fürs Spielen.

Könnt ihr mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen preislich hab ich so 400 Euro angesetzt Gsync muss nicht sein der Aufpreis ist es mir nicht wert und 144HZ mit den oben genannten Kombinationen wird auch schon den Preisrahmen sprengen.

Was haltet ihr von dem hier: 27" (68,58cm) iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 schwarz 2560x1440 1xDP / 1xDVI | Mindfactory.de


Spiele hauptsächlich: Lol, Pubg, Oberwatch, Battlefront 2, Bf1


Mfg.


----------



## 0ssi (7. Oktober 2017)

Sieht vernünftig aus wobei man bei der Version mit hässlicherem Rahmen 50€ sparen könnte: Produktvergleich iiyama ProLite XB2788QS-B1, iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zerance (7. Oktober 2017)

Ne dann pack ich lieber 50€ drauf und habe einen schönen Rahmen 

Ist der denn auch einigermaßen für schnellere Spiele geeignet? Notfalls würde ich noch auf 600€ aufstocken wenn es sich wirklich lohnen würde.

Ich würde auch auf ein TN Panel umsteigen, bloß da hab ich ein wenig angst das mir das Bild überhaupt nicht mehr gefällt.


Mfg.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Oktober 2017)

Mein Kollege hat den hier neulich gekauft:
AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Er ist sehr zufrieden, hat aber leichtes BLB in einer Ecke.
Fällt kaum auf, bzw. stört ihn nicht.

Ich habe den hier:
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Der ist einfach 
Kein BLB (obwohl da kann man echt bei jedem Hersteller einfach Glück / Pech haben)
Sehr gute Ergonomie und traumhafte Farben.


----------



## 0ssi (7. Oktober 2017)

zerance schrieb:


> Ist der denn auch einigermaßen für schnellere Spiele geeignet?


Wie schnell laufen denn deine Spiele also mit wie viel FPS und welche Grafikkarte hast du ?


----------



## zerance (7. Oktober 2017)

Also mit schnell meine ich jetzt nicht die FPS sonder wegen der Reaktionszeit und evtl hohe Latenzen von dem Monitor.

Im Moment hab ich noch eine GtX 1060 aber die GTX 1080 ist schon unterwegs .


Mfg.


----------



## 0ssi (7. Oktober 2017)

Bleibt trotzdem die Frage nach den FPS denn wenn du auch Spiele hast die mit 100FPS+ laufen dann macht ein 60Hz Monitor als 60FPS Flaschenhals kaum Sinn.
Wozu überhaupt WQHD, das kostet 30% FPS oder sitzt du so nah am Monitor, daß dir FHD also zu schlecht vorkommt. Merkt man das überhaupt beim Zocken ?

G-Sync brauchst du also nicht weil dich ohne Sync Tearing nicht stört bzw. weil dich mit V-Sync der Input Lag nicht stört. Auf 144Hz ist Beides deutlich geringer.
Was ist denn bei der Bildqualität wichtig ? Weil TN hat blasse Farben und Colorbanding. IPS ist da deutlich besser und VA hat den besten Kontrast/Schwarzwert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Oktober 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bleibt trotzdem die Frage nach den FPS denn wenn du auch Spiele hast die mit 100FPS+ laufen dann macht ein 60Hz Monitor als 60FPS Flaschenhals kaum Sinn.
> Wozu überhaupt WQHD, das kostet 30% FPS oder sitzt du so nah am Monitor, daß dir FHD also zu schlecht vorkommt. Merkt man das überhaupt beim Zocken ?
> 
> G-Sync brauchst du also nicht weil dich ohne Sync Tearing nicht stört bzw. weil dich mit V-Sync der Input Lag nicht stört. Auf 144Hz ist Beides deutlich geringer.
> Was ist denn bei der Bildqualität wichtig ? Weil TN hat blasse Farben und Colorbanding. IPS ist da deutlich besser und VA hat den besten Kontrast/Schwarzwert.




Ja, man sieht den unterschied beim zocken zwischen FHD und WQHD!

& Gsync würde ich *immer* empfehlen da kein Tearing mehr zu sehen ist und vor allem das Bild viel ruhiger & smoother ist!

*Ich kaufe keinen Monitor mehr ohne G- bzw. Freesync!*


----------



## 0ssi (7. Oktober 2017)

Wäre die Kombination aus 144Hz (FreeSync) Monitor und GTX1080Ti nicht besser ?
Ist auf 144Hz ohne Sync das Tearing oder mit V-Sync der Input Lag wirklich störend ?
Lohnen sich 250€ Aufpreis für G-Sync wenn man dafür auf viele FPS verzichten muss ?


----------



## zerance (7. Oktober 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bleibt trotzdem die Frage nach den FPS denn wenn du auch Spiele hast die mit 100FPS+ laufen dann macht ein 60Hz Monitor als 60FPS Flaschenhals kaum Sinn.
> Wozu überhaupt WQHD, das kostet 30% FPS oder sitzt du so nah am Monitor, daß dir FHD also zu schlecht vorkommt. Merkt man das überhaupt beim Zocken ?



Ja Overwatch und Lol zb. laufen auf 100FPS+ und da ich ein Grafikkarten update gemacht habe dachte ich mir wenn schon ein neuen Monitor dann auch eine Nummer größer und in WQHD.
Also wichtig sind mir lebendige Farben kontrastreich etc. also ein IPS Panel ist denke ich eine gute Mischung fürs Gaming.

Bei Lol nervt mich der Inputlag mit Vsync sehr und bei Overwatch wiederum merke ich davon nichts.
Blos wie ist das jetzt bei Spielen mir einem 144Hz Monitor ohne Gsync wenn ich nur 80 oder gar 60FPS schaffe, denke das muss ich wohl selbst herausfinden oder gleich ein mit Gsync kaufen.


Mfg.


----------



## 0ssi (7. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast: 3D Einstellungen -> DSR Faktoren -> 1,78x aktivieren -> im Spiel 2560x1440 auswählen.
Das nennt sich Downsampling und damit kannst du simulieren wie viele FPS du in WQHD hast und ob sich 144Hz wirklich lohnt.
Bei weniger als 144FPS auf 144Hz werden von den 80FPS einfach 64FPS doppelt angezeigt. Bei FreeSync/G-Sync 80FPS=80Hz.


----------

